# when to spray?



## NissanB132gtr (Oct 29, 2003)

i got a question...im gonna buy a nitrous kit iono which kind maybe zex or NOS one...but here is the question around when do i start spraying soome people told me once the tires start to grip i was thinkin more like 2nd gear but iono..im gettin it next week so help would be greatful thanks..


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

I hit both buttons just as I get to the top of the splitting drawbridge.I do go through alot of bottles though.time for more naws


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

LOL j/k I dont know that shit is useless for me and too damn expensive.the money/safety/use ratio is all fucked so I stay away


----------



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

danifilth said:


> I hit both buttons just as I get to the top of the splitting drawbridge.I do go through alot of bottles though.time for more naws


 :fluffy: :fluffy: ahhh hahahahahah thats a good one :cheers: 

my friend had a bottle in his S2000... he told me depending on the race... if it was more of a highway senario he waited till about 4th gear then hit it.... but for acceleration its all about how hard u can hold on and how fast you can shift(along with the size of the shot)... I drove his S2000 once and i hit it in the middle of 2nd. shifted.. and held it till i got to the end of 3rd (2 10lb bottles go along way hehe).. Hope that helped.


----------



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

oh and about the above post... my friend with the S2k is VERY wealthy, and he went through alot of N20, and he had his engine pretty much built for the shit....... i personaly wouldn't use nitrous (altho im getting a ENtercooler sprayer) its too hard on your engine.. unless your building your engine specificly for nitrous. Danifilth is right.. its too expensive and dangerous... (and very addiciting  )


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

If you need to know--visit the nitrous threads of the SR20Forum...nothing but Nitrous info.....

from what I've heard you shouldn't spray unless your over 3850 rpm


----------



## NissanB132gtr (Oct 29, 2003)

Koo ill have to check that out thanks jay


----------



## nismo18 (Jan 9, 2003)

Nitrous isn't that bad. Just make sure that you don't spray under 3500rpms
and you will be ok. Sometimes I will spray in 1st and go until 3rd. 
Thats with zex wet kit 55 shot. 
Hope that helps any.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

NissanB132gtr said:


> i got a question...im gonna buy a nitrous kit iono which kind maybe zex or NOS one...but here is the question around when do i start spraying soome people told me once the tires start to grip i was thinkin more like 2nd gear but iono..im gettin it next week so help would be greatful thanks..


Hell I would spray first gear, just gun the accelerator and let a rip!!! Yeah and I would save some just in case I need to go over a draw bridge too..

Some companies put wide open throttle sensors on their bottles. Meaning you can only spray when you got the accelerator pressed down all the way.


----------



## psr (Oct 6, 2003)

nismo18 said:


> Nitrous isn't that bad. Just make sure that you don't spray under 3500rpms
> and you will be ok. Sometimes I will spray in 1st and go until 3rd.
> Thats with zex wet kit 55 shot.
> Hope that helps any.



the zex kit is the best to get if you dont want to spend a lot of money plus with the nitrous managment unit its ALMOST imposibale to blow your engine....you start spraying from first gear, but if you dont have a good clutch youll just sit there. so if you have a stock clutch which is what i have just wait until the clutch is all the way out then hit the switch. just be carfull not to hit the rev limiter, cause what heppens is that the car cuts off the fuel and no fuel=saying F!#ck a lot.  and do what nismo 18 said

its not that expensve depending on where you live where i live it costs $40 for a 10 pound tank thats $3.50 per pound. thats nothing for the amount of power you get

and this is what other people have said about nitrous also: http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=5591


----------



## nomellocreampig (Jan 21, 2004)

got a video on kazaa where a guy used it in his eclipse to early and boom! sucker


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

NissanB132gtr said:


> When to spray?


When you can't afford a turbo...j/k...


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

danifilth said:


> I hit both buttons just as I get to the top of the splitting drawbridge.I do go through alot of bottles though.time for more naws


okay that was pretty funny too.....lol....

or when the 10 sec 1/4 mile race has lasted 2 1/2 minutes...


----------



## NissanB132gtr (Oct 29, 2003)

myoung said:


> When you can't afford a turbo...j/k...


LOL true that...BTW thanks for the info guyz


----------

